# Yo trabajo el lunes.



## Ellen89

I read this at a learn-Spanish program at internet: "Yo trabajo el lunes. I work on Monday."

I would say "Yo trabajo en lunes",  why use EL??


----------



## vtp83

What you read is correct. 

*El *needs to be used because *lunes* is a noun and all nouns are preceded by an article, in this case *el* because *lunes *is masculine.

Hope this clears your doubt.


----------



## fabiolahv

You can use both, "Yo trabajo en lunes" means that you are talking about any monday, you just work on mondays. When you say "Yo trabajo el lunes" refers that you are talking about one monday in special, maybe the next or wherever. I hope you can understand me.

 Regards


----------



## Ellen89

ah ok I see, thanks a lot. so its wrong to say "yo trabajo EN lunes?"
can i say this? "voy a trabajar EN agusto" or do i had to say "voy a trabajar EL agusto"?


----------



## elanora

vtp83 said:


> What you read is correct.
> 
> *El *needs to be used because *lunes* is a noun and all nouns are preceded by an article, in this case *el* because *lunes *is masculine.
> 
> Hope this clears your doubt.



Well the reason we say el and not en or en el is because when referring to things we do on days, we never say "I go to church on Sundays" - the preposition that English requires, Spanish finds unnecesary.


----------



## CarolMamkny

fabiolahv said:


> You can use both, "Yo trabajo en lunes" means that you are talking about any monday, you just work on mondays. When you say "Yo trabajo el lunes" refers that you are talking about one monday in special, maybe the next or wherever. I hope you can understand me.
> 
> Regards


 
First and foremost "Yo trabajo *EN* lunes" makes no sense whatsoever in Spanish. The correct way to translate "I work (on) Monday" is "Trabajo *EL* lunes"... We have to use the singular, masculine article not a preposition!!!!

I work (on) Mondays (meaning every Monday) = Trabajo *LOS* lunes
I work (on) Monday (meaning just 1 Monday) = Trabajo *EL *lunes

Please read this article about the days of the week in Spanish:

http://www.studyspanish.com/lessons/days.htm


----------



## fabiolahv

You have to say "Voy a trabajar en Agosto"


----------



## Bilma

fabiolahv said:


> You have to say "Voy a trabajar en *agosto*"


 

Los meses en español no van con mayúscula.


----------



## fabiolahv

Ups! sorry you are right (about the capital letters) but yo have to write EN


----------



## alepre

Coincido con CarolMamkny,
Trabajo el lunes, se refiere específicamente a ese lunes.
Trabajo los lunes, significa que todos los lunes trabajo.

Al menos en Argentina no es muy normal escuchar "trabajo en lunes".

Saludos.


----------



## Robbie168

alepre said:


> Coincido con CarolMamkny,
> Trabajo el lunes, se refiere específicamente a ese lunes.
> Trabajo los lunes, significa que todos los lunes trabajo.
> 
> Al menos en Argentina no es muy normal escuchar "trabajo en lunes".
> 
> Saludos.


 
¡¡Y yo coincido con ustedes dos!! 

Saludos,


----------



## Cracker Jack

Ellen89 said:


> I read this at a learn-spanish program at internet
> 
> "Yo trabajo el lunes.
> I work on Monday."
> 
> I would say "Yo trabajo en lunes" why use EL??


 

You should not translate it word for word.

In Spanish, it should be el lunes and not en lunes.


----------



## CarolMamkny

alepre said:


> Al menos en Argentina no es muy normal escuchar "trabajo en lunes".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Ni en Argentina ni en ningún otro lado por que eso de "trabajo EN lunes" no existe en el idioma castellano... Es solo una mala traducción (palabra por palabra) del inglés al castellano.

¡Saluditos a todos!


----------



## ||DanuKiiTa*|

Yo trabajo LOS lunes = I work ON mondays
Yo trabajo ESTE lunes = I'm working THIS monday (for fixed arragements we use the present continuous)
NO EXISTE EN ESPAÑOL LA EXPRESION "YO TRABAJO EN LUNES" NI TAMPOCO DECIMOS "YO TRABAJO EN EL LUNES"

We said "el lunes" because a noun (LUNES) needs an article, in Spanish is EL.
*For example*: 

El lunes juego al futbol = _This monday I'm playing football (fixed arrangement) _or _I'm going to play football on monday (intention or plan)_

Los lunes juego al futbol = _I play football on mondays (routine, I play football every monday, usually, sometines)_


----------



## Robbie168

||DanuKiiTa*| said:


> Yo trabajo LOS lunes = I work ON mondays
> Yo trabajo ESTE lunes = I'm working THIS monday (for fixed arragements we use the present continuous)
> NO EXISTE EN ESPAÑOL LA EXPRESION "YO TRABAJO EN LUNES" NI TAMPOCO DECIMOS "YO TRABAJO EN EL LUNES"
> 
> We said "el lunes" because a noun (LUNES) needs an article, in Spanish is EL.
> *For example*:
> 
> El lunes juego al futbol = _This monday I'm playing football (fixed arrangement) _or _I'm going to play football on monday (intention or plan)_
> 
> Los lunes juego al futbol = _I play football on mondays (routine, I play football every monday, usually, sometines)_


 
That was nicely put!

Have a nice day!

Robbie


----------



## IrishCailín

Hola, Could I please clarify something?

If I'm not mistaken, when using the singular version '_el lunes',_ for example in the sentence: *El lunes voy al cine*, _el lunes_ means "On Monday/ This Monday coming/Next Monday, I am going to the cinema".

My question is this:
1) Can that sentence ever mean O_n Mondays I go to the cinema (_ to state a habit)...or can only "*los lunes *voy al cine" mean this?


Muchísimas gracias amigos


----------



## kakapadaka

Depending on the context, you _could _understand that sentence as a statement of habit, (especially if you add more adverbs like _Normalmente, el lunes voy al cine.)_ but if you want to be perfectly clear, you better say _Los lunes voy al cine._


----------



## GaboTino

IrishCailín said:


> Hola, Could I please clarify something?
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, when using the singular version '_el lunes',_ for example in the sentence: *El lunes voy al cine*, _el lunes_ means "On Monday/ This Monday coming/Next Monday, I am going to the cinema".
> 
> My question is this:
> 1) Can that sentence ever mean O_n Mondays I go to the cinema (_ to state a habit)...or can only "*los lunes *voy al cine" mean this?
> 
> 
> Muchísimas gracias amigos



It´s perfect IrishCailin

Los lunes voy al cine, los martes y los jueves al gimnasio y los sábados a la discoteca


----------



## geostan

In short, the singular form refers to one specific Monday, past or future. The plural refers to Mondays on a regular basis.

The only case I can think of where en might be used in front of a day of the week is the following:  Este año mi cumpleaños cae en domingo. This year my birthday falls on a Sunday.

Cheers!


----------



## GaboTino

geostan said:


> In short, the singular form refers to one specific Monday, past or future. The plural refers to Mondays on a regular basis.
> 
> The only case I can think of where en might be used in front of a day of the week is the following:  Este año mi cumpleaños cae en domingo. This year my birthday falls on a Sunday.
> 
> Cheers!



Good morning Geostan,

In that case you don´t use articles, you must say: Este año mi cumpleaños cae domingo.

In general, preposition _en_ is never used before a day of the week, it would be a wrong translation of _on Sunday_, it does not matter if you are expressing habits or if you are talking about a specfic day (Monday, Tuesday, Friday...).

I hope my explanation is clear enough!


----------



## GaboTino

Mi hermano cumple años el lunes.

Mi hermano siempre sale de paseo los domingos.

Este año el cumpleaños de mi hermano cae lunes.


----------



## geostan

I think the word MUST is a little strong here.  I have seen many examples where cae en domingo or lunes or whatever is a correct sentence.


----------



## GaboTino

geostan said:


> I think the word MUST is a little strong here.  I have seen many examples where cae en domingo or lunes or whatever is a correct sentence.



I am not a native English speaker, I am probably wrong about the use of the verb MUST but I can tell you for sure that in Spanish we never use preposition _en _before a day of the week, maybe you have seen this before, but, trust me, it does not mean it is correct, at least not here in latin america.

*Mi hermano cumple años en lunes (wrong)
Mi hermano cumple años el lunes (right)*

*Este año el cumpleaños de mi hermano es en lunes (wrong)
Este año el cumpleaños de mi hermano es/cae lunes (right)*

Hopefully some other native Spanish speaker will give us another opinion!


----------



## kakapadaka

yo también encontré unos cuantos casos de "cae en lunes", basta _guglear _la frase entre comillas


----------



## GaboTino

Kakapadaka,

Viste la diferencia en la cantidad de resultados para cada expresión? 76.300 (el lunes) sobre 9.040 (en lunes)

Nadie va  a trabajar en lunes, todos van a trabajar el lunes!


----------



## geostan

Mi ejemplo se aplicó únicamente al verbo caer para indicar que el cumpleaños cae no el domingo que viene, sino en un domingo todavía no explicitado. Creo haber visto el ejemplo en el diccionario de dudas de Manuel Seco. Desafortunadamenete, no llevo conmigo este libro y hace decenios que no lo he consultado.


----------



## kakapadaka

eso, yo también me refería al verbo caer. Sé perfectamente que se trabaja el (y no en) lunes


----------



## gvnvnc

Yo trabajo el lunes (I''ll work next monday)
Yo trabajo los lunes (I work each monday)
Nos conocimos un lunes (The day we met was monday)
Este año mi cumpleaños caes un lunes (This year my birthday will be a monday).

Qué os parece?

Gracias


----------



## Jonathanvg

GaboTino said:


> I am not a native English speaker, I am probably wrong about the use of the verb MUST but I can tell you for sure that in Spanish we never use preposition _en _before a day of the week, maybe you have seen this before, but, trust me, it does not mean it is correct, at least not here in latin america.
> 
> *Mi hermano cumple años en lunes (wrong)
> Mi hermano cumple años el lunes (right)*
> 
> *Este año el cumpleaños de mi hermano es en lunes (wrong)
> Este año el cumpleaños de mi hermano es/cae lunes (right)*
> 
> Hopefully some other native Spanish speaker will give us another opinion!



No estoy nada de acuerdo contigo. Además permítete recordarte que el hecho de ser nativo no te convierte en infalible en un idioma. 
Y te digo eso porque lo que tú defiendes que es imposible usar en español, de hecho está muy extendido y está bien traducido cómo han puesto antes. 
Durante toda mi vida la gente de mi alrededor y mis profesores han utilizado "en domingo", por el ejemplo que poníais antes para la frase del cumpleaños. Por poner un ejemplo,  es bastante habitual la pregunta "¿En qué cae tu cumpleaños este año?" A lo que contestaríamos con un simple "en domingo".


----------



## Moritzchen

Jonathanvg said:


> No estoy nada de acuerdo contigo. Además permítete recordarte que el hecho de ser nativo no te convierte en infalible en un idioma.
> Y te digo eso porque lo que tú defiendes que es imposible usar en español, de hecho está muy extendido y está bien traducido cómo han puesto antes.
> Durante toda mi vida la gente de mi alrededor y mis profesores han utilizado "en domingo", por el ejemplo que poníais antes para la frase del cumpleaños. Por poner un ejemplo,  es bastante habitual la pregunta "¿En qué cae tu cumpleaños este año?" A lo que contestaríamos con un simple "en domingo".


Por favor lee la primera oración de GaboTino. Dice:_  I am not a native English speaker.
_Y además tiene razón, tú no dirías_ mi cumpleaños es en lunes. Cae en lunes _es otra cosa. 
Y si bien es cierto que en estos foros a veces nos dejamos llevar por la pasión, éste es tu primer post, y por serlo resulta algo atrevido y grosero.


----------



## SevenDays

Se entiende, por lo que veo, que al decir _¿en qué cae tu cumpleaños?_, se omite (y se sobreentiende) la palabra "día" (_¿en qué *día* cae tu cumpleaños_); por lo tanto, la respuesta mantiene la omisión: _en (día) domingo_. Para que sea lógico, ya que se habla de "no determinación" en cuanto al "día" en cuestión, el uso de "en + día de la semana" no debe tener _cercanía/proximidad temporal _pues esa "cercanía/proximidad" precisamente implica "determinación"; por eso, por lo menos en mi uso, "yo trabajo *en *lunes" suena bastante raro.  

Saludos


----------



## Jonathanvg

Moritzchen said:


> Por favor lee la primera oración de GaboTino. Dice:_  I am not a native English speaker.
> _Y además tiene razón, tú no dirías_ mi cumpleaños es en lunes. Cae en lunes _es otra cosa.
> Y si bien es cierto que en estos foros a veces nos dejamos llevar por la pasión, éste es tu primer post, y por serlo resulta algo atrevido y grosero.


Que sea o no mi primer post es algo que resulta irrelevante. Dicho eso, te digo que no pretendía ser grosero, simplemente no me gusta que la gente pueda caer en un error solamente porque el sea nativo de ESPAÑOL que no de inglés, lo se perfectamente (puedes revisarlo también porque no tendría ningún sentido que ponga eso para responderle). 
Y ya te aclaro que el en todo momento dice que "cae en lunes" no se puede usar en español (cuando no lleva razón y puede confundir a los que quieren aprender) , por supuesto que nadie diría "mi cumpleaños es en lunes", pero es que eso no fue lo que le contesté, no se por qué lo dices... 
Por cierto, te repito que no pretendo ser mal educado, simplemente es mi forma de expresarme, pero tampoco la veo tan vulgar como para que me recrimines por ello. Un saludo.


----------



## Moritzchen

Jonathanvg said:


> Que sea o no mi primer post es algo que resulta irrelevante. Dicho eso, te digo que no pretendía ser grosero, simplemente no me gusta que la gente pueda caer en un error solamente porque el sea nativo de ESPAÑOL que no de inglés...


Te parece que es irrelevante pero te estás presentando ante una comunidad que tiene sus códigos. Y entras pisando fuerte a pesar de estar totalmente equivocado, escribes que no te gusta que la gente pueda caer en un error solamente porque el ( te olvidaste del acento) sea nativo de ESPAÑOL... da la impresión que no leíste el post de GaboTino: *I am not a native English speaker* (No soy un hispanohablante nativo). Aunque te pedí que lo hicieras en mi post anterior. 
 Y tal vez no se diga cae en lunes, o cae en un lunes en tu barrio, pero en otros sí.


----------



## Jonathanvg

Moritzchen said:


> Te parece que es irrelevante pero te estás presentando ante una comunidad que tiene sus códigos. Y entras pisando fuerte a pesar de estar totalmente equivocado, escribes que no te gusta que la gente pueda caer en un error solamente porque el ( te olvidaste del acento) sea nativo de ESPAÑOL... da la impresión que no leíste el post de GaboTino: *I am not a native English speaker* (No soy un hispanohablante nativo). Aunque te pedí que lo hicieras en mi post anterior.
> Y tal vez no se diga cae en lunes, o cae en un lunes en tu barrio, pero en otros sí.



Pero si eso mismo es lo que estoy intentando hacerte entender, exactamente lo mismo, aunque parece que te empeñes en decir que todo lo que escribo no esté mal. Solamente digo que no tiene por que decir que no se usa cuando en otros lugares sí se hace, lo mismo que dices en la última frase. 
Además es irónico que me recrimines no haber puesto él (te aseguro que me lo cambió el móvil) cuando justo después traduces English speaker por hispanohablante. Perdona mi ignorancia pero para eso espero al menos la palabra Spanish. Ya que aquí soy yo el que siempre se equivoca y lo hace todo mal te pido que me ilumines ante esto. ¿Podrías explicarme por qué lo traduces así?


----------



## Moritzchen

Tienes razón!!!
Me voy a seconder debajo de una piedra por los próximos 3 siglos.
No sé cómo disculparme.
Bueno, por lo menos te he dado una cálida bienvenida al foro.


----------



## Jonathanvg

No te preocupes, ya me parecía raro porque me respondías con lo que había puesto antes.
De todas formas también creo que debo disculparme yo si el tono de mis mensajes te pareció "fuerte".
Muchas gracias por la bienvenida


----------

